# VLC 2.0.3 seleccionar el menu audio device  efecto raro

## cameta

Pues eso cuando se selecciona la opción el menu audio device se produce este extraño efecto.

Dejo captura de pantalla.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/809/vlcn.png/

----------

## cameta

como se puede comprobar ocupa toda la pantalla del ordenador.

----------

## Arctic

Yo no tengo  ese problema, lo acabo de comprobar y perfecto. Prueba a recompilar QT y recompilar VLC después .

Que driver gráfico utilizas ????

Salu2

----------

## cameta

Uso el nvidia-drivers-295.71 es decir el nvidia propietario.

----------

## cameta

Por cierto como qt utilizo este.

Available Qt Graphics Systems:

  [1]   native

  [2]   opengl (experimental)

  [3]   raster (default) *

Y como Opengl

Available OpenGL implementations:

  [1]   nvidia *

  [2]   xorg-x11

Ah y la resolución de pantalla esta a 1024 x 768

----------

## Arctic

 *cameta wrote:*   

> Por cierto como qt utilizo este.
> 
> Available Qt Graphics Systems:
> 
>   [1]   native
> ...

 

Eso está correcto,.

Yo estoi usando , el driver opensource de Radeon con VLC 2.0.3  en un escritorio Gnome 2 y no tengo esa incidencia, aunque no creo que responda a un fallo gráfico como si se pueden manifestar otros en entornos Gnome 3,

----------

## cameta

Ya sabes que a veces ocurren estas cosas raras.

1º Puede ser un bug del propio VLC

2º Del driver propietario

3º O de KDE 

Veamos si a alguien más le ocurre.

----------

